# Picture Size too Large



## DocStram (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm having trouble getting the size of my picture file down to an acceptable size for uploading. Can somebody give me a quick reminder of how to do it?   Thanks!


----------



## mewell (Jan 15, 2007)

I reduced the number of DPI from 300 to 72 and adjusted the "JPEG Quality" to an "8" from a "12" in Photoshop Elements. My latest picts. started out just over 6 MB (!) and ended up about 200k. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Al,
  I make mine "640" pixels for the largest dimension and they come out ok.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 15, 2007)

I just posted about getting an error message when I tried to upload my photos.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20971

I was under the 200KB size the error message says you should be under.  Jeff came in and said that he thinks the error message is wrong and that the size needs to be under 100KB and that he would check.  If you getting the error massage try to decrease you size to under 100KB.  Like Jim15 said, if you decrease the size to 640X480 px you will probably be ok.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 15, 2007)

I use the resizer that microsoft gives for free. It is apower toy for windows XP users. 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Scroll down to Picture Resizer.  It is a one click resizer and works great. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />I'm having trouble getting the size of my picture file down to an acceptable size for uploading. Can somebody give me a quick reminder of how to do it?   Thanks!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 16, 2007)

Folks - Pixels have NOTHING to do with the filesize, at least not directly.  You have to know how fine the resolution is, what the pixel rating for the camera and softwre is and more.  With most decent photo software you can ADJUST photo size in pixels and the ADJUST for picture quality.  The software will then tell you the size of the picutre in KB or MB.  If your resizing and quality adjustments still leave your photo over 100 KB, try changing the background to somethin neutral, black, wite or gray.  As technologically challenged as I am, I get my pics down to about 35 - 40 KB for a 400 x400 pixel photo and I could probably get them down to 25 KB if I worked at it.


----------



## btboone (Jan 16, 2007)

I do all three; reduce picture size to 640 x 480, then reduce resolution to 72 dpi, then save at 80% or so quality while watching file size.  It's usually around 50K or so, but that depends on how busy the background is.  More changes in color take more file size.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />I just posted about getting an error message when I tried to upload my photos.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20971
> ...



Right. Wrong. As I remember, the limit has been 100.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DocStram (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks everybody .... my problem has been solved!


----------

